# Application pour programmer en C



## tonymx15 (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je suis actuellement en BTS IG et je recherche une application pour programmer en C, C++ ou bien même JAVA sous MAC, à ce jour je faisais avec Microsoft Visual studios installer sur une machine virtuelle avec Parallels Deskop, mais j'aimerais rester sous MAC pour programmer !


----------



## houlala63 (18 Mars 2010)

Xcode que tu trouvera sur le site d'apple
section développer

tu as également Code::Blocks qui a le mérite d'éxister 
sur plateforme windows/linux/mac


----------



## tonymx15 (18 Mars 2010)

Ok merci, je vais essayer ça, j'ai pas besoin d'installer une application en plus pour pouvoir programmer en C sous xCode ?


----------



## ntx (18 Mars 2010)

Tu installes les outils de développement Apple (i.e. Xcode) et tu auras un environnement de dév C, C++ et Obj-C complet.


----------



## tonymx15 (18 Mars 2010)

Tu aurais un lien s'il te plaît ? car j'ai trouvé Xcode mais rien de plus sur le site Apple...

Merci sinon


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Mars 2010)

http://developer.apple.com/technologies/xcode.html


----------



## tonymx15 (18 Mars 2010)

Merci !




Dis donc, il n'y a pas que sur le site d'Apple, où faut aller dans le section "Développeurs" pour ce genre de question, ici aussi !

On déménage !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

Bah P77 aurait même pu fermé parce que tout a été dit


----------

